# Brothers in arms



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

Hey Barry Richardson, A couple of your brothers in arms came by yesterday for a visit. Zach with Naval Warfare Development Group and Adam with Special Boat Team 22 were interesting in knifemaking and wonted to come by my shop. They stayed for a while and were fun to be with. Didn't know Adam was coming and had only one tactical to give and it went to Zach. Adam had a puffy lip and a cut across the bridge of the nose. Couldn't help put ask what happened, even though I had already guessed what happened and when they both smiled I knew for sure. Had to rib him, just a little!

@barry richardson

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

